

How a Developer Becomes an Entrepreneur - donbronson
http://founderdating.com/how-a-developer-becomes-an-entrepreneur/

======
maxie
Interesting read. Proves especially salient in the context of startups. "Good"
engineers are valuable. As-is, they're not too easy to come by, but in no
short supply in the Bay Area. Good engineers who know a thing or two about
product, strategy or design are far rarer: "unicorns" as the author puts it.
The same applies for those that can not only churn out app code but author the
automation tests to validate it, then configure a CI server to deploy it to a
cloud environment that they've configured. You don't come across too many of
these guys and gals but every company wants them; startups, especially
struggling ones, altogether _need_ them.

------
zabbyz
I feel like this is good advice for any entrepreneur. In order to be
successful you have to immerse yourself in parts of the business you might not
normally want to. What was the hardest part for you in this process? Did you
feel any point that your development skills suffered while you mastered new
skills?

------
rpdougherty
Great post. Unicorn by necessity is a great way to become even better at the
role you have. Having to wear many hats is an amazing opportunity for growth
and improvement.

------
aalter
Its good to be someone who knows a little about a lot. Interdisciplinary
training is so important, interesting article.

------
CmonDev
"you will begin to write code as an entrepreneur" \- what does this even mean?

